# Night Time Launch



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This past July I was able to see a daytime launch and it was cool. This past launch at night was interesting for me in a different view. One of my friends sons in the military is usually is in the air when the shuttle launches and he had advised his father that the path would be north. He said that 6 to 7 min after launch we should be able to see the glow of the shuttle engines on the horizon as it passed if we were facing east. It was our Christmas party at the firehouse and as soon as we watched liftoff, about 25 off us went on the roof and sure enough, we were able to see the shuttle. I looked like a small flashlight in the sky but the speed it was going, you could be sure of what it was. Florida to NJ in 6 min. It was a cool highlight to the night.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That was indeed a spectacular sight!

Although I must say, I am a little annoyed at how quickly NASA starts rescinding their own safety rules. After the loss of Columbia the decision to no longer allow night launches was made. The need to be able to visually inspect the shuttle during ascent was vital, and that could only be done in daylight. A wise and reasoned response, I thought.

So then, NASA gets a couple of good daylight launches off, with only minor insulating foam losses (i.e.: None of it actually struck the orbiter), and they figure 'What the hey? It all seems fine now!'

Still... That is quite a show!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Just don't ask NASA for any towing tips or any can I tow it questions.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Too cool.

I was lucky enough to be on a cruise ship just south when a shuttle launched.

Awesome sight.

Thor


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Chuck and I live about an hour or so south of the Cape. Ive been there for night launches when my kids were small. It was probably one of biggest thrills in my childrens lives. Saturday night we were at a Christmas party, and went outside and actually saw the whole thing. We saw the engines ignite and the whole sky looked like it was still daylight for a few minutes. It was awesome. One of the many rewards of living in South Florida!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Although I must say, I am a little annoyed at how quickly NASA starts rescinding their own safety rules. After the loss of Columbia the decision to no longer allow night launches was made. The need to be able to visually inspect the shuttle during ascent was vital, and that could only be done in daylight. A wise and reasoned response, I thought.


Admiral Gehman (head of the Columbia Accident Investigation Board) in sworn testimony before the House Science Committee (Sept 10, 2003)...


```
Question: The Columbia Accident Investigation Board recommended that NASA upgrade the ascent tracking cameras and that the operational status of these cameras should be a Launch Commit Criteria. NASA has announced the intent to launch during daylight hours. Was it the Board's intent to limit the Shuttle to daylight launches? What issues would need to be addressed prior to attempting a night launch?<br />
<br />
Answer (Gehman): The Board never directed NASA that the only launches could be accomplished during the daylight hours. We did make solid recommendations on making sure that proper photography was being recorded on launches to monitor debris hits on the Orbiter. The Board simply stated the requirement to have three useful views of the orbiter during every ascent. The Board did not address how to obtain these three useful views during a night launch and does not have the technical expertise in this area to make additional observations about the issues of imaging during a night launch.
```
Since then the Admiral has stated that resuming night launches did not conflict with the board's recommendation. I couldn't find the video clip, but I've seen it.

Given the lighting at launch and during ascent they seem to have pretty good still images. Plus they get the best view during post-launch inspections both standalone and before and after docking. Not to mention the ascent radar views that have correlated well with the imaging the last few launches. IMHO they have a good solid engineering basis for resuming night launches.

Ed


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I also live near the Cape (about 35 miles south). I worked all day Saturday and was a little beat when I got home. I did not think the launch would happen since the wind was pretty brisk, so I went to bed at 8:00pm. My loss.

I've seen many Shuttle launches. For the John Glenn launch (STS-95) I was fortunate to be at Jetty Park, which is about as close to the launch pad as you can get without being invited onto Kennedy Space Center. The launch is an awesome sight, both in the day and especially at night.

The decision to once again permit night launches was based on sound information (as Ed stated) and the need to complete the ISS as soon as possible. The Shuttle fleet is aging and will be retired in 2010. It will be replaced with the Crew Exploration Vehicle, which will only carry crew and supplies. The Shuttle is our space TRUCK and is needed to lift large segments of the ISS. Eliminating night launch windows would mean that about 50% of launch opportunities would not be available.

I guess you could call me a space junkie. My profession is building and maintaining houses. One of passions is anything that flies.

Dan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I was TDY to Patric AFB when STS7 went up, got to see the first American woman to go into space. There was a Billboard that said "Ride Sally Ride, and let them guys tag along too". Was quite a experance but a long time ago.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great John








Someday I hope to see it launch

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> This past July I was able to see a daytime launch and it was cool. This past launch at night was interesting for me in a different view. One of my friends sons in the military is usually is in the air when the shuttle launches and he had advised his father that the path would be north. He said that 6 to 7 min after launch we should be able to see the glow of the shuttle engines on the horizon as it passed if we were facing east. It was our Christmas party at the firehouse and as soon as we watched liftoff, about 25 off us went on the roof and sure enough, we were able to see the shuttle. I looked like a small flashlight in the sky but the speed it was going, you could be sure of what it was. Florida to NJ in 6 min. It was a cool highlight to the night.
> 
> John


Awesome








Did anyone take a picture or was it too small to show up in a photo?

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Too small. Looked like a flashlight moving fast along the horizon. Was cool knowing what it was.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

We didnt take pictures either because, like Dan, we didnt think it would go off either. Next time though, I'll make sure I have my camera ready to go! Does anyone know when the next shuttle is launching?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Chuck-n-June said:


> Does anyone know when the next shuttle is launching?


I believe they were saying it is scheduled for March. I don't know if it's to be a night launch or not.








I'm sure Ed will chime in with all the specifics before long.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Chuck-n-June said:


> Does anyone know when the next shuttle is launching?


STS-117 (Atlantis) is scheduled to launch no earlier than 16-March. This will be the 21st mission of the Space Shuttle to the ISS. The Shuttle will deliver a second starboard truss segment and a third set of solar arrays and batteries.

Two other launches are scheduled for 2007. STS-118 (Endeavour) no earlier than 28-Jun and STS-120 (Atlantis) no earlier than 7-Sep. Both missions are to continue space station construction.

I could not find any current information on time-of-day for these launches.

Dan


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Too small. Looked like a flashlight moving fast along the horizon. Was cool knowing what it was.


We live 25 miles west in E. Orlando. Night launches are spectacular. My daughters have been talking about it ever since.

I took some pictures, but being as close as we were (3-4 miles I would guess) on State Road U.S. 1, it's basically a light blob . . no fidelity in the picture at all . . shame.

Brian


----------



## jba4ever (Jul 16, 2006)

Myself and my two youngest ones saw it in eastern North Carolina and yeah, she was moving. I asked the kids if they remembered going to Disney this past January and that long 10+ hour drive pulling the camper to get there? They said yeah that was a long drive to which I told them they just left not too far from Disney and made it here in a little over 3 1/2 minutes! We then ran back inside to watch the take-off recorded on TV and as I would rewind the video to look at things my youngest one asked, Daddy, if you rewind it to the beginning, can we go back outside and watch it again?.........love those moments best!

Joe


----------

